# UH oHHH!!!! DANG I Think I spun a main bearing



## Po-man (Sep 10, 2008)

I have an L245 2wd ove the past two years have rebulit everything. its in awsome shape. Never had an engine issue. Was bush hogging thick stuff the other day and noticed it spit water out the overflow. It had never done that. Stopped with engine running began to hear a squeak squeak squeak noise from the front end of the motor, so I shut it down immediately. waited and it got hotter and started whistling and I let it cool down and opened the radiator to check the water. it was fine. Tried to crank again after cooling down and it turned about half rotation and stopped. would not turn over. Stuck a screw driver in the port and tried to rotate the motor flywheel and it would not.:barf: 

i pulled the tractor apart put a pipe wrench on the front of the splined shaft and tried to turn it. Wouldnt turn. pulled the head and no water on the pistons. head in good shape not warped or blown head gasket. pulled the hydrolic pump off. it still would not turn over manually with a wrench. Finally i rocked it back and forth and heard it pop free and now it turns just like it is supposed to all the pistons moving none of the cyclynders are gauld or worn. no water in the oil, dropped the pan to check for metal or berring debris...nothing. Now dont know what to do or where to begin. do I buy a head gasket and slam it back together and crank it? or do I tear it down and sell parts on line to recoupe some cash? do i pay 1000 for a rebuild kit and pay someone (dont know who to trust) to rebuild the motor for another 2 grand.:dazed:

Thoughts? Suggestions would be welcome.

Thanks
Po-man out!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Strange..strange,almost sounds like compression lock of some sort...but it can't be.

If I,I would have Kubota/tractor tech drop by for quick look,than go w/my gut feelings.


----------

